# Open spot on my boat this Saturday



## jgjohn6 (Jun 27, 2013)

This Saturday I was planning on diving a spot inside pensacola bay then maybe heading to 3 barges for a nearshore dive. I might bring a spear in case there is anything good down there. I might also bring a rod rigged just in case. If you would like to join me either reply or shoot me a PM. These plans are all tentative right now


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Probable get a better response if you post here. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/


----------



## jgjohn6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Good point... Redirecting


----------

